# Yep I've joined the band wagon



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I've decided to upgrade from my Evo 495.I haven't had a chance to paddle it yet and am going crazy waiting till the weekend.


----------



## bennoz (Jan 20, 2014)

grats - thats a nice lookign yak you got there


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Capitalist Pig!

I'm not jealous at all.*

*maybe I could have a little go in it at Straddie? ;-)


----------



## gdhalton (Feb 10, 2014)

Sweet looking yak dude.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Half your luck
%÷#/^@*€


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Just couldn't help yourself could you.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey Daniel... what happened to the little old car you used to drive? Did you steal someone's 4b? 

Jimbo

Nice yak!


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Sweet looking rig Dan. No excuses for not catching those Scarby Snaps now.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Like a hot knife through butter......


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice Dan, good colour scheme too. I can throw a couple of "Blue Bagger" prints your way if you like?


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice one Daniel, no more swimming in the foot wells ;-) .

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> Very nice Dan, good colour scheme too. I can throw a couple of "Blue Bagger" prints your way if you like?


Thanks Kev but sorry wrong team, I couldn't lower myself to that level after upgrading kayaks.



killer said:


> Nice one Daniel, no more swimming in the foot wells .


Yep I am looking forward to that, I don't mind living with it but happy to live without it.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

killer said:


> Nice one Daniel, no more swimming in the foot wells ;-) .
> 
> Cheers
> Killer.


Nah, he'll be over the side swimming. :lol:


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeh mate I here yar, you lose that live bait tank at your feet  . 
Cheers 
killer.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I managed my first paddle today in the new stealth. Put in a bald hill and paddled up and past the houghton highway bridges to get into some messier stuff to get a feel for the difference from the evo. Couple of things I noticed are the way this one sits in the wind, the nose no longer turns down wind but sits almost side on to the wind now. It turns on a dime, gusts around 30knots and I had no trouble turning into the wind. About 20km paddled by my hand held gps with average of 8km/h heading out and 7km/h heading home and so much easier to load and unload onto the roof of a 4x4. I'm a very happy pro fisha owner, now to find some weather to let me offshore with it. Also thanks to Thomas who was great to deal with, although to be honest he didn't have to do much selling. But regardless he was very helpful in Dennis's absence.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

bruus said:


> About 20km paddled by my hand held gps with average of 8km/h heading out and 7km/h heading home


You pussy, Daniel... you went out with the tide, and back with the tide when it changed... that's almost cheating!

Sounds like you're enjoying your new yak young feller!

Onya!

Jimbo


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Was against the tide on the way back, somehow managed to be against the wind for most of the way out and back though with some moments of wind in my back. A ton of boats throwing cast nets all over the place for prawns.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> bruus said:
> 
> 
> > About 20km paddled by my hand held gps with average of 8km/h heading out and 7km/h heading home
> ...


Not a pussy at all Jimbo. He went out with a bit of tide against 18 - 26 knots, and as you know Jimbo that's very sharp and sizeable chop in gusts 18 - 26 knots, particularly from the South Pine Junction to Deepwater Bend, and from Dohle's Rocks out past the Houghton Highway (Ted Smout Bridge), and would have been getting into some fairly rough water....certainly a good test for the Profisha 525. Coming back was slack water.

Good test for it's sea worthiness.


----------



## fishbuoyuk (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds like a good first trip. Only another 7 weeks till mine turns up


----------

